# What can I make from this old tarp?



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Clearing away a nook by the pool yesterday in the merciless Georgia heat, I unearthed a forgotten pool cover that nature had almost reclaimed.










Is there something cool one could make from this? It's not in bad shape for having been covered in dirt and ivy for about 6 years...just holey in places, and useless as a pool cover, which is why it was discarded/forgotten...it's something like 50'x20'.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A really big bat?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A hat, a brooch, a pterodactyl?

Movie reference aside, this could come in handy for temporary graves. We make graves in our yard haunt by putting down plastic sheeting and covering it with mulch. The plastic sheeting makes it very easy to pick up the mulch after Halloween and transfer it to flowerbeds.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Roxy, you just gave me two ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Something we did with black sheets was to hang them above (it's an indoor haunt) after cutting them into strips. So people had to walk through layers and layers of cut/stripped fabric. Since we also did the same thing with white sheets, and because we stuck a couple of strobe lights and live actors in there, it was awfully disorienting. You could easily hang a whole bunch of cut strips and funnel traffic through a cave of terror or something.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a suggestion for a super easy project. Open up the garbage can and put the tarp in. Finished!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

make a giant walk through reaper with strobe light's in it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

body bags
drape for house to make it look creepy
"curtains"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Guys this is great - keep 'em coming!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Could also be used for "nice", creepy pavilion. All the holes could make for an interesting effect with lights and maybe a fog machine inside it. 

A square frame on poles with a tall center peak would be fairly easy/straight-forward to put together. Sort of like the pavilions sold at Lowes/Home Depot and such. At some medieval recreation events, there often pavilions made from a tall center pole with a surrounding frame suspended by cables. Sort of like an umbrella arrangement with the umbrella spines being replaced by the cables. Then a few more cables run from the frame to tent pegs in the ground to stabilize the whole thing.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It would make great maze walls.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Make a tar pit with a couple of these guys sticking up from it.


----------



## DEMON DEAN (Oct 25, 2019)

This is giving me some awesome Ideas from this prop!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

you could sew it into a giant spider bum shape and some pvc pipe for the legs, or you could use it to make a really huge pumpkin. Allan from stiltbeast studios uses expanding foam to make a pumpkin


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Years ago, not long after I joined this site actually, I used tarp to create waves underneath a dinghy I had in the front yard. I had bluckies (from big lots) that I fit with PVC pipe in the boat as pirates and used fog machines and lighting. I think I still have pictures somewhere. It turned out pretty well I thought The waves looked cool.

Oops, after I wrote this I realized how long ago the original post was but I'm still going to post my reply in case anyone wants an idea.


----------

